# Albino Grasshopper



## TheIROC (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe it is an albino grasshopper that i found, and took a couple pics of him. only liked one. i was using manual focus and am still not too good at it, so sorry if its a little out of focus. also, this is my first photo post on here so criticism is welcome.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 21, 2011)

That is a freshly molted grasshopper. They cannot be albino since invertebrates contain no melanin to start with. 

The image is well exposed but the background is distracting and the composition is boring. Read up on the rule of thirds and next time try to get a different angle.


----------



## Heitz (Sep 21, 2011)

Yip - same thing with cicadas - they're white for a few hours post-molt.  Unless this is an exotic specimen with a genetic defect, in which case you should put the camera down and grab a glass jar.


----------



## TheIROC (Sep 21, 2011)

it would have been really difficult to get a different angle. it was on the post of a sign and if i took the shot from the other side, it would be an even more distracting shot background because of the amount of color changes and trees and such in the background. 

on the rule of thirds, its the way i cropped the photo. i had to do quite a bit of correction because of me taking the photo crooked. otherwise, i would have cropped it differently.


----------

